# McGregor Diaz press conference



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

We have about 2 hours before Nate blows the whole thing by bitch slapping goober on stage.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

You spelled "Goober" wrong.

I have training at 8 . Damn real life betterment getting in the way of MMA!!!


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dana needs to be on his toes. I don't see Nate playing the passive aggressive game if Conor gets too close.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Starting anytime now.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is a bigger fight popularity wise than RDA Conor.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I am very curious to see what Nate says. If he says anything other than "yeah, uhh, whatever man".


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

125,000+ people watching.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Trix said:


> 125,000+ people watching.


They are all watching for Holm vs. Tate.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

If it ever starts it should be good.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Getting tired of AS Bisping promos now lol


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Let's go!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This already hilarious.

Wow Diaz sounds like an idiot. What else is new, I guess? Accusing Conor of being on steroids is pretty low. Nate sounds like a whiny kid with his feelings hurt because he was born skinny.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

I am loving this! "They're all on steroids, the whole UFC" - quote by Nate Diaz


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Andrus said:


> I am loving this! "They're all on steroids, the whole UFC" - quote by Nate Diaz


Loving everything else Nate has said. That pissed me off, though. Don't toss out blanket statements about the entire roster. It's insulting to the company and to the fighters who do not use steroids. And how on earth does Nate know Conor is on steroids?

roflmao. Conor: "Rafael broke his foot and his vagina on the same day". Gold.

Diaz: "You fight midgets! You fought three midgets!". More gold.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

209 (thousand). There are cable networks that would love to have this many people watching right now. -mike chi


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Man it seems hard to believe Conor and Nate only have a two inch reach difference. Conor is gonna have to deal with some seriously long limbs, at minimum.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Conor looks and sounds depressed over RDA pulling out.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Man it seems hard to believe Conor and Nate only have a two inch reach difference. Conor is gonna have to deal with some seriously long limbs, at minimum.


It's a rough fight for Conor because of the weight and size. We're talking about a FW fighting at 170. That's like Robbie moving up and fighting Gus or Bader or something.

Conor is a crazy dude.

Great conference by the way. Very interested to see how this one goes.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Man it seems hard to believe Conor and Nate only have a two inch reach difference. Conor is gonna have to deal with some seriously long limbs, at minimum.


I believe Conor has a longer kick reach advantage, he's also only one inch smaller then Nate who is 5"10! 

Good presser, Conor came back well from the steroids comment hitting him on Shields and Melendez which is very true. 

I have a feeling there will be another Diaz fight not too far away after this one!


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

McGregor is actually defending Aldo not fighting on short notice.
He's better than actual MMA fans! (His fans)
-the mook


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> McGregor is actually defending Aldo not fighting on short notice.
> He's better than actual MMA fans! (His fans)
> -the mook


Wrong. People are saying that Aldo shouldn't have said "anytime, anywhere" then when the fight is offered, decline and run. That's also exactly what Conor said. 

People understand that Aldo was KO'd clean and needed time to recover, but when he goes around talking shit about how he'd fight him "anytime and anywhere, and the only fight I want is Conor, belt or no belt" and then decline when its offered, it makes him a liar and makes him look really stupid, which it did.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

kickstar said:


>


WTF, Nate ls listed at 5"10 on the UFC site, Conor 5"9. Nate looks around 3-4 inches taller there


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I believe Conor has a longer kick reach advantage, he's also only one inch smaller then Nate who is 5"10!
> 
> Good presser, Conor came back well from the steroids comment hitting him on Shields and Melendez which is very true.
> 
> I have a feeling there will be another Diaz fight not too far away after this one!


Its weird that ufc.com lists Nate as being 5'10.

Sherdog has him at 6'0 which looks to be more accurate.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> WTF, Nate ls listed at 5"10 on the UFC site, Conor 5"9. Nate looks around 3-4 inches taller there


Nate is 6'0"


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

M.C said:


> Wrong. People are saying that Aldo shouldn't have said "anytime, anywhere" then when the fight is offered, decline and run. That's also exactly what Conor said.
> 
> People understand that Aldo was KO'd clean and needed time to recover, but when he goes around talking shit about how he'd fight him "anytime and anywhere, and the only fight I want is Conor, belt or no belt" and then decline when its offered, it makes him a liar and makes him look really stupid, which it did.


No one said he didnt look stupid for saying it. Doesnt mean he should actually folow thru and risk another KO that quick.....which many mc fans were expecting.

Yea he looked dumb. Doesnt mean he should have fought....

Conor vs. Diaz showed how meaningless weight classes and titles are to enjoying MMA. - some dude

Tate Holm....they shoulda been on the mic!#!!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> I believe Conor has a longer kick reach advantage, he's also only one inch smaller then Nate who is 5"10!
> 
> Good presser, Conor came back well from the steroids comment hitting him on Shields and Melendez which is very true.
> 
> I have a feeling there will be another Diaz fight not too far away after this one!


Nate is 6 feet tall, dude.

edit: oops just saw you already saw the picture. Not sure why the UFC have him at 5"10. Sherdog and wiki both have him at 6"0.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> WTF, Nate ls listed at 5"10 on the UFC site, Conor 5"9. Nate looks around 3-4 inches taller there


I cannot believe you use the ufc site at all let alone take their measurments seriously. Did you also believe Carwin was 6'5.

How many times have you watched nate fight? Just looking at him you realize he is at least 6 foot. Maybe thats easier since im 5 10 and he looks taller than me.

But yea...UFC site....no good.....if you dont know now ya know


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lordy there was so much gold in this. And seriously over 210,000 people watched it live! that's crazy - That's 130,000 more than watched the Aldo/McGregor presser, they're gonna make so much f*cking money on this one.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

"You're on steroids"

"What about your training partners Shields and Gil, they were on steroids. Did you know about those the whole time?"

"Uhh...you're on steroids"

:laugh:

I didn't reckon Diaz would say too much anyways. Nate's the less articulate with his words of the brothers...which says a lot haha. But this is their "Fk this press bullshit" phase. Nick and Nate are in their element when they are either talking to people they get on with, around people they get on with, or right next to a fight. Other than that, this media stuff kills them.

McGregor couldn't be more of a Dublin lad. That compliment / insult shit is so confusing to deal with from lads up that way. You know you think they're a dick but when they also say they respect you...huh?

No way Diaz accepted the fight at 155 though. If he did, does anyone think the UFC puts McGregor up at yet ANOTHER weight above and doesn't get Nate to drain down?





So who wants to bet with me. Conor McGregor wins, lands loads of body kicks, and people say "It was short notice, Nate's never tired but he was here. This win means nothing".


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Estimated numbers for press conference: over 500,000. That's more than many PPV's.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Estimated numbers for press conference: over 500,000. That's more than many PPV's.


To be fair, it's also free to watch :laugh:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be fair, it's also free to watch :laugh:


It's still a press conference though, lol. Who normally watches press conferences other than the hardcore minority. 

I've never seen anything like it. It peaked at around 360,000 on YouTube but many were watching it on Fight Pass, too - so roughly half a mil.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nate isnt a draw! Doesnt move the needle!!!!

Sholler is the only reason that thing had huge viewership!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> It's still a press conference though, lol. Who normally watches press conferences other than the hardcore minority.
> 
> I've never seen anything like it. It peaked at around 360,000 on YouTube but many were watching it on Fight Pass, too - so roughly half a mil.


I honestly don't have a scooby how many watch them. Usually I watch the odd ones at the start. Always stay up and watch the post-fight pressers but never track how many are watching cause I'm always well on with the cans by then. 

Any clue what the usual numbers are for them are?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> It's still a press conference though, lol. Who normally watches press conferences other than the hardcore minority.
> 
> I've never seen anything like it. It peaked at around 360,000 on YouTube but many were watching it on Fight Pass, too - so roughly half a mil.


That's crazy. They are gonna rake in the cash for this one. 

As much as people love Conor there are some aerious Diaz bros fans out there.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

I like how when Conor was saying "congrats Nate your rich now", and Nate hit him back with "You guys were the ones who were calling me, congrats to you m'fer" He has a point this was easily the biggest fight that was on the table that'll make Conor the most money.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jumanji said:


> I like how when Conor was saying "congrats Nate your rich now", and Nate hit him back with "You guys were the ones who were calling me, congrats to you m'fer" He has a point this was easily the biggest fight that was on the table that'll make Conor the most money.


...Didn't Nate JUST call Conor out after his last fight? Yes, they called you. You asked to be called. :confused02:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I honestly don't have a scooby how many watch them. Usually I watch the odd ones at the start. Always stay up and watch the post-fight pressers but never track how many are watching cause I'm always well on with the cans by then.
> 
> Any clue what the usual numbers are for them are?


Around 15k for some of the standard PPV's I've tuned into.

Edit: This will break UFC 100 numbers.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I honestly don't have a scooby how many watch them. Usually I watch the odd ones at the start. Always stay up and watch the post-fight pressers but never track how many are watching cause I'm always well on with the cans by then.
> 
> Any clue what the usual numbers are for them are?


To put it in perspective - Aldo/McGregor pre fight presser peaked somewhere around 90,000 live viewers, and the press conference re-upload on youtube has 75,000 addition views. The McGregor/Diaz press conference allegedly peaked at 360,000 live viewers and the re-upload already has 95,000 additional viewes in less than an hour... Conor and Nate just broke the needle!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmm. Weird. To these "casuals", I'd say Nate isn't the most well known. The Diaz Bro following I supposed will have EVERY member into this all the same so he's going to bring that section of fans with him.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Imagine if Conor/Diaz had three months of hype/promotion - servers would have crashed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Imagine if Conor/Diaz had three months of hype/promotion - servers would have crashed.


I think part of this is also the RDA situation to be honest. How rushed it is I think will benefit things in the end, cause it's "Oh shit, this stuff actually goes down in like 10 days, what the fuk?".


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Hmm. Weird. To these "casuals", I'd say Nate isn't t he most well known. The Diaz Bro following I supposed will have EVERY member into this all the same so he's going to bring that section of fans with him.


When you talk Diaz bros and their drawing ability I am confused as to who you compare them too? 

If casuals font know who Nate is for most part then who do they know?

Go look at his twitter followers compared to others. Nate has 330k....condit has 290. Bendo has 230. RDA has 50k......

No one is saying Nate draws like GSP. But he was easily the biggest draw at 155.....just as nick is easily the biggest draw at 170 with gsp out.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Nate is rattled already


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> When you talk Diaz bros and their drawing ability I am confused as to who you compare them too?
> 
> If casuals font know who Nate is for most part then who do they know?
> 
> ...


When I say "casuals", I mean people who think guard and mount are the same thing :laugh: I don't mean guys who will catch a card every now and again and probably can name a lot of fighters.

Nate and Nick have pretty much the support of everyone who's pretty much "into MMA". But Conor McGregor sells a lot of tickets on people who are buying their first or second PPV (the previous being Conor).

So I'm just impressed that Nate was able to ramp these numbers up so much, but as I said I guess him and Nick bring in ALL of their following to this fight, where as not every single Diaz bro fan would have bought a PPV to see Nate fight Michael Johnson or something you know? When you fight Conor McGregor, your fans want nothing more in the world than for you to tip him from limb to limb and Nate's showing how many fans of the two there are out there looking for that.

We're discussed their drawing power before, and personally I consider drawing power to be more so that every single fight kind of situation. Like GSP can sell a big PPV with Jake Shields I think, or someone who can consistently sell well every time. But Nick and Nate have a ridiculous amount of fans and an opponent like Conor is a magnet to all of those fans who might not specifically tune in to every Diaz fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hiro said:


> Nate is rattled already


Bollocks. Nate is like that every second of his life. As I said before, you're under his skin whether you talk or not. He wants to walk across the cage and punch you in the face anyways. So Conor can say whatever he wants, Nate probably feels the same disdain for him that he felt for Michael Johnson or Donald Cerrone.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bollocks. Nate is like that every second of his life. As I said before, you're under his skin whether you talk or not. He wants to walk across the cage and punch you in the face anyways. So Conor can say whatever he wants, Nate probably feels the same disdain for him that he felt for Michael Johnson or Donald Cerrone.


Bollocks. He's rattled, he looked sheepish when they squared off and knows he's going to get smashed.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Good stuff..... I hate that one of these guys is going to lose. Nate is the man imo... The guy just has something about him that I love. Conor has that same special appeal to me as well. I hope we get a slug-fest.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

How good would it be if this was actually an all out 5 round war?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

How weird/funny is it that Anderson Silva is fighting this Saturday and no one gives a crap?

Fight Pass wooo


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> How weird/funny is it that Anderson Silva is fighting this Saturday and no one gives a crap?
> 
> Fight Pass wooo


I suppose that's what happens when you get caught roiding then lie about it, some people just stop caring about you.

Well, that and this whole Conor/RDA/Nate thing has people buzzing, so that also takes away from it.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

M.C said:


> I suppose that's what happens when you get caught roiding then lie about it, some people just stop caring about you.


He is also kinda shot... I also don't give many shits about Rua, Henderson, Big Nog, Cro Cop. I used too, but whats done is done.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

end of the 1st? bold. Nate's had a pretty good run, and his last fight was pretty impressive. I think he can survive a round. 

also, kinda a cool that McGregor wanted to get Nate some money. seemed sincere. I'm not even a nate fan, but am happy for him. i think he deserves it.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

RDA threw the kitchen sink at Diaz and couldn't finish him. I think Diaz was injured and missed weight in that fight, too. 1st rd finish is a bold prediction by Conor.

Amanda Nunes and Valentina Shevchenko are also fighting at ufc 196. If Miesha Tate or Holly Holm pulled out, one of them could replace them if needed.

Too bad there wasn't another ranked lightweight fight on the card so someone could step up to replace Conor or RDA as needed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I feel bad for you guys who don't care about Anderson and Bisping. In what? 3 days? I get to see a dream match up playout. Then in like 10 days, Conor McGregor Vs Nate Diaz, another dream match up.

I love MMA.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I'm with ya Clydesy. I realize it's under the radar and Andy doesn't have the mystique anymore, but I still will tune in and enjoy a nice little 930am-4pm card from the UK. I want a Spider devastating KO vic, anything else and I'll be disappointed. Not sure if Andy still has that in him, be fun to find out. 

Conor vs Nate isn't as good as the RDA fight, but I am still fully aboard the train. Beyond it not being for double gold, this should be a cracking good time. No idea how long it'll take to finish, Nate is durable and will want to prove his worth. As long as I get over 7.5 bird flips I'll be happy.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Since haters never cared about Anderson when he was piling up UFC records, I wouldn't expect they would care about him now.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Since haters never cared about Anderson when he was piling up UFC records, I wouldn't expect they would care about him now.


I care I just don't think Bisbing is any competition. he's a good gatekeeper. I see this as a Griffin Bonnar type opponent. Just don't see it being competitive and interesting. his next fight will be i think.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> I care I just don't think Bisbing is any competition. he's a good gatekeeper. I see this as a Griffin Bonnar type opponent. Just don't see it being competitive and interesting. his next fight will be i think.


You didn't think the Griffin fight was interesting? And most of McGregor fights aren't competitive either. Aren't them interesting?
If Anderson cruises to a UD, i agree, he's probably past it, butbf he destrys Bisping giving him no chance, that would be very interesting.

PS: I wasn't calling you a hater.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> You didn't think the Griffin fight was interesting? And most of McGregor fights aren't competitive either. Aren't them interesting?
> If Anderson cruises to a UD, i agree, he's probably past it, butbf he destrys Bisping giving him no chance, that would be very interesting.
> 
> PS: I wasn't calling you a hater.


yeah, i don't know it's weird. maybe i should be more interested. i guess bottom line is the sun is setting on his career. Bisbing will make him look good, but the top 4 in the div. are going to beat him, i think. Conor is just now starting to show potential of another AS and he's on top for now. that's definitely got my interest. don't get me wrong, I'd like to see Silva have some more success before bowing out. hard to put my finger on it, but you're right, it's odd.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

For me its not so much I dont give a crap. But just pointing out that it looks like no one does. No talk what do ever about this fight on here. If there has been it has been very little. Just odd when you consider most consider him the goat. 

Honestly it is just sad to see him on fight pass. Instead of going out with people applauding his career it will be fight pass.....afternoon card in the states.....people watching on the computer.....most not giving a rip.

To me I just dont get fight pass. To me Anderson should be headlining FOX instead of khabib ferg. Or a co main on a big ppv. Just think of people ordering a cheesy internet sub to watch mayweather close out his career or Ali back in the day. Just seems cheesy.

Win lose or draw I dont care to see hom try for the belt. He gets hurt by Rockhold or Weidman. No reason to see that.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

*Conor McGregor's verbal brilliance overwhelms Nate Diaz ahead of UFC 196*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/boxin...egor-overwhelms-nate-diaz-20160224-story.html


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just caught the presser in full when I got home. Good stuff for a fight that was just put together.

" i dont care about no belt" " "why you bring it everywhere?"...... "......"

------

I was actually a little surprised by Nate....and the crowd sucks.....maybe its just hipsters who come out to these small on thr fly media events. But you are in cali and conor got = or better chants. Torrence is a Gracie haven as well....come on.

I feel Nate is out of shape and knows it. None of the talk surprised me....Nate had a couple good moments but wasnt going to win the laughs. 

Seems they have some mutual respect in some aspects. 

Hopefully Nate doesnt pop for weed and get some money taken away. Im sure he will probably stop smoking when bout was on.....but 10 days is cutting it close.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I just caught the presser in full when I got home. Good stuff for a fight that was just put together.
> 
> " i dont care about no belt" " "why you bring it everywhere?"...... "......"
> 
> ...


Conor was able to go out in a Brazilian pub and rip up a picture of Jose Aldo. He gets enough people to follow him everywhere so he's rarely going to lose a hometown advantage. Plus, I believe it was already scheduled as a media day so why would Diaz fans have been coming out at more than a days notice you know?

Diaz had better hope his gas tank is in order cause I could see him pulling a Matt Mitrione. He's already making excuses as to losing, but those excuses mean absolutely fk all until you start to get the wind sucked out of you (Mitrione basically quit after the second eye poke from Browne). Once your wind is gone, the excuses start to take over your mind so if Diaz can fight 5 rounds and be fine, it won't effect him (then again I see Conor's entire attack being aimed at the body due to Diaz' high guard style).

I love this fight


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope we get a good fight. Not a fast one, or a gassed out one. I'd at least like to see it go into the second round.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I just hope that Nate is really in shape. I know he stays in shape but 5 round fight shape is a different thing.
I'm sure goober the great is counting on that.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I get the feeling on some level a lot of people are jealous Conor gets away with so much, has so much freedom and they want to see him fail to make themselves feel better about their own miserable lives.

:laugh:

That's the irrational response.

The rational reaction is to be inspired by Conor's example & to try to earn the type of success and freedom for yourself that Conor enjoys.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I just hope that Nate is really in shape. I know he stays in shape but 5 round fight shape is a different thing.
> I'm sure goober the great is counting on that.


If Conor wins, no matter what happens, Nate Diaz will be the most out of his career anyways so does it really matter?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If Conor wins, no matter what happens, Nate Diaz will be the most out of his career anyways so does it really matter?


I have no idea what you are saying. Most what?


.edit: ..oh most out of shape as in best excuse? I think it will be pretty easy to see if it is real or an excuse.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I have no idea what you are saying. Most what?
> 
> 
> .edit: ..oh most out of shape as in best excuse? I think it will be pretty easy to see if it is real or an excuse.


My prediction is Conor destroys Diaz to the body with spinning side kicks in the first round, starts to put Diaz back towards the cage towards the end of the round with Diaz getting tired. Second round Diaz comes out shattered and Conor puts it on him.

Response: "Nate is NEVER tired. This has to be the most out of shape he's ever been ever. Conor is a nobody still".


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought the part where Nate questions whether they knew it would RDA was hurt and was trainibg fot Diaz for more than the one day. He asks Conor and Conor's reaction is almost like "holy hell I didnt thjnk you were smart enough to get that" for the second after.

Makes you wonder almost. Nate said why were you talkibg crap about me 2 weeks ago when RDA was still supposed to be your opponent? 
----------------

Ive been a fan of brazilian fighters and I like Werdum......but Conor really makes them look stupid. As he referenced how Werdum ruined an event because he didnt want to fight a new opponent......while he is here doing it several times. 

Aldo has basically become a joke.

RDA not sure but more stupid training from a brazilian so close to the fight.....would like to see RDA never get that money fight from Conor. Screw him you had your chance.

Werdum didnt have the balls to save the card by accepting a new opponent. 

The only credible brazilian stars left in the game are shogun tex and jacare. Machida too but not sure why he is fighting Dan again....

Like Conor said the game is full of sheepish fighters and Nate isnt one of them.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Conor didn't know about RDA. Add everything up. RDA and Conor hate each other, the UFC was scrambling the last minute to get an opponent, they had to pay Nate a fortune to take the fight.

Nate Diaz called Conor McGregor out after his fight. Conor then talked shit to Frankie, Nate and Werdum at that award show because those 3 had recently been talking about him.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Conor didn't know about RDA. Add everything up. RDA and Conor hate each other, the UFC was scrambling the last minute to get an opponent, they had to pay Nate a fortune to take the fight.
> 
> Nate Diaz called Conor McGregor out after his fight. Conor then talked shit to Frankie, Nate and Werdum at that award show because those 3 had recently been talking about him.


Nice sum up, but with one little mistake. I don't think Conor actually hates anyone he has faced, like he said they are " just blank" faces to him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MK. said:


> Nice sum up, but with one little mistake. I don't think Conor actually hates anyone he has faced, like he said they are " just blank" faces to him.


Was more of an expression. They are hardly on speaking terms.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't have audio right now, so watching the press conference without sound looks like McGregor is in a rap battle when he talks.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

M.C said:


> It's a rough fight for Conor because of the weight and size. We're talking about a FW fighting at 170. That's like Robbie moving up and fighting Gus or Bader or something.


Looking at how skeleton-like McGregor looks at the FW weigh-in it's rather like WW Anthony Johnson moving up and fighting at LHW...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> My prediction is Conor destroys Diaz to the body with spinning side kicks in the first round, starts to put Diaz back towards the cage towards the end of the round with Diaz getting tired. Second round Diaz comes out shattered and Conor puts it on him.
> 
> Response: "Nate is NEVER tired. This has to be the most out of shape he's ever been ever. Conor is a nobody still".


My prediction is goober can't ko a Diaz. Their skulls are too thick and their brains are too small. His only chance of winning is Carlos Condit vs Nick style.

if Nate was involved in Nicks camp for Silva then he knows how to beat goober he just needs the gas.

I heard Sonnen say that if Conor wins he'll skip RDA and go straight to Lawler (that would be fun) but what if he loses?
Does he still get gifted a completely undeserved shot at History or does he defend his belt?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> My prediction is goober can't ko a Diaz. Their skulls are too thick and their brains are too small. His only chance of winning is Carlos Condit vs Nick style.
> 
> if Nate was involved in Nicks camp for Silva then he knows how to beat goober he just needs the gas.
> 
> ...


I think he should start a new trend of winning the belt, and then discarding it for a better one. I dont want to see him fight Robbie though, as Robbie is the second coolest fighter in the whole organisation. I'd like to see Robbie defend a couple more times then retire as the title holder. 
Let him beat the shit out of GSP instead.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Looking at how skeleton-like McGregor looks at the FW weigh-in it's rather like WW Anthony Johnson moving up and fighting at LHW...


Plus it is nothing like Lawler moving up to fight Gus......

I mean I am not taking anythjng away from Conor but Nate is a LW fighting at WW. Robbie is a mid sized ww....gus is a rather big 205. Not the same at all lol.

Ajd conor really is a natural 155. Ive said since he took a fight at 155 that we wont see him defend the 145 belt......id bet money he doesnt go back to 145. People seem to think that is a given. I highly doubt it. 

Conor a big fw is going to 170 to fight a tall LW never known for strength or ko power.....that is the reality. 

As good as Conor is lets live in reality.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> I think he should start a new trend of winning the belt, and then discarding it for a better one. I dont want to see him fight Robbie though, as Robbie is the second coolest fighter in the whole organisation. I'd like to see Robbie defend a couple more times then retire as the title holder.
> Let him beat the shit out of GSP instead.



I like Conor as a much as the next guy but lets not be ridiculous. He lands maybe two leg kicks on GSP in 25 minutes while eating more floor than a cheap thai prostitute serving a ship of sailors on a 14 month deployment.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Say Conor beats Nate....id like to see Conor Nick right away. Conor was asking when Nicks suspension is up. Sucks that it is up just after ufc 200 pretty much. But yea that woulf be awesome. 

That would be the biggest ppv hands down.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> My prediction is goober can't ko a Diaz. Their skulls are too thick and their brains are too small. His only chance of winning is Carlos Condit vs Nick style.
> 
> if Nate was involved in Nicks camp for Silva then he knows how to beat goober he just needs the gas.
> 
> ...


You HAVE to know at this stage that Conor won't do what Condit did, no matter what. So by your books, Nate will beat Conor unless Conor runs right?

Actually, I was trying to bait you into saying Conor deserves respect if he wins but I do think you already respect Conor as a fighter, and in general you "off site" think objectively about him.

So as to your second question, I would agree. Conor fighting Lawler for a belt, losing, then getting the RDA shot would be bullshit. Conor losing to Nate and getting an RDA shot would still be a bit of a stretch (not earth shatteringly condemnable but a big stretch).

Imo, no matter what happens, it should be Conor Vs Frankie next at FW. I'll be a bit disappointed if that doesnt happen and as I said before, Frankie for interim around 200 if Conor isn't facing him then and then Conor stripped of FW if he isn't fighting Frankie the fight beyond that.

I respect Conor's shot at history, but only if he was defending each belt once per year. If he's leaving belts out for 12 months (whilst still being active), I'm not behind that at all.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Nate won that press conference, but won't win the fight. I think it will be closer then most expect though.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I like Conor as a much as the next guy but lets not be ridiculous. He lands maybe two leg kicks on GSP in 25 minutes while eating more floor than a cheap thai prostitute serving a ship of sailors on a 14 month deployment.


I love Conor and GSP, so it is really hard for me to say that I totally agree with this statement.

No way in hell Conor spends enough time vertical to finish GSP. GSP had some of the most underrated boxing in mma, so I doubt he would do anything stupid.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

We're going to see some epic trash talk before the fight and a good one come the event. I'm fairly sure they are going to hug it out after the fight as well.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I like Conor as a much as the next guy but lets not be ridiculous. He lands maybe two leg kicks on GSP in 25 minutes while eating more floor than a cheap thai prostitute serving a ship of sailors on a 14 month deployment.


The GSP aura of brilliance is vastly overrated now, maybe not before but definitely now. Conduit found him out and came close to finishing him, and Hendricks many say won their fight. Hendricks figured out a way how to not spend time on his back by countering the GSP jab as soon as he threw it and landing vicious knees as GSP came in for his beloved double leg. A jab and double leg is not enough to beat Conor. The hardest fights I see for him our RDA and Wonderboy, GSP i don't see being nearly as hard as those two. Maybe GSP has reinvented himself since he's taken time off that could happen, but the most recent GSP is not winning in my eyes, the blueprint for beating him was put in place in his last fight against hendricks. Once the blueprint gets made as it did for the likes of Pettis, things change fast.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nick learning new shop skills :thumbsup:



















Mac the midget killer in trouble now


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Actually, I was trying to bait you into saying Conor deserves respect if he wins but I do think you already respect Conor as a fighter, and in general you "off site" think objectively about him.


I do give him all the respect that he has actually earned from fighting the worlds best midgets.

I have no doubt that Mac The Midget Fighter is the greatest warrior the irish have ever produced.

which explains why they've never been able to conquer Ireland.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Nate said IDGAF too much.

He would practically be a mime if IDGAF had never been invented.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I do give him all the respect that he has actually earned from fighting the worlds best midgets.
> 
> I have no doubt that Mac The Midget Fighter is the greatest warrior the irish have ever produced.
> 
> which explains why they've never been able to conquer Ireland.


I found it funny that Nate called McGregor someone who beats up midgets, as a disparaging comment to the lower weight class, and then says "My homie here is a 145er who'd fk you up". Poor Nate Diaz friend, being called a midget haha.

To be fair Conor is the king of "saying insulting comments which also insults my friends".


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Trix said:


> Nate said IDGAF too much.
> 
> He would practically be a mime if IDGAF had never been invented.


Some people just aren't meant for public speaking. Nate, Nick,Tito and me come to mind.

As dumb as Nick sounds when speaking I consider him a genius in the Octagon.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> which explains why they've never been able to conquer Ireland.


This kind of talk merits a duel to the death!!! :laugh:

You should of picked your girl Holly Holms lower body for your art project, her micro roid penis would probably be reflective of both Diaz brothers!!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Assuming Nate is in shape Conor has to get around Nates jab. 

Part of what makes the Diaz brothers good strikers is great counter punching against strikers that use their hands. 

Conor has been really successful stepping forward and throwing his own counters, Im not sure he's going to be of the mind that he needs to throw kicks or lose.. 

If Nate jumps into something, sure I can see it being over. I can even see Conor wearing Nate down over time because its not just the shape you're in but the damage you take bla bla.. 

I think Nate can win this fight, call me a fanboy but if Nate is in shape and ready then he's probably going to take some shots and I just want to see what happens if he lands that overhand left or right hook a few times. 

I think the longer this goes the less likely it is Nate will win, If Nate really wants to win he should take McNugget down and tap him, I think he can but I dont think he'll even try.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

DonRifle said:


> The GSP aura of brilliance is vastly overrated now, maybe not before but definitely now. Conduit found him out and came close to finishing him, and Hendricks many say won their fight. Hendricks figured out a way how to not spend time on his back by countering the GSP jab as soon as he threw it and landing vicious knees as GSP came in for his beloved double leg. A jab and double leg is not enough to beat Conor. The hardest fights I see for him our RDA and Wonderboy, GSP i don't see being nearly as hard as those two. Maybe GSP has reinvented himself since he's taken time off that could happen, but the most recent GSP is not winning in my eyes, the blueprint for beating him was put in place in his last fight against hendricks. Once the blueprint gets made as it did for the likes of Pettis, things change fast.



Completely disagree. GSP's brilliance is by no means overrated. He shut Condit down outside of one headkick that came from an awkward place, GSP followed it up by ripping Condit's face open. 
Hendricks is one of the best stylistically to hurt GSP, a style very different from Conor. Hendricks hits like a truck, has great wrestling, is physically very strong. 
Conor lands some kicks and gets grounded, easily. GSP also lands his jab at will and overpowers him whenever he wants. GSP was physically superior to everyone he faced minus his first matchup with Hughes.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Completely disagree. GSP's brilliance is by no means overrated. He shut Condit down outside of one headkick that came from an awkward place, GSP followed it up by ripping Condit's face open.
> Hendricks is one of the best stylistically to hurt GSP, a style very different from Conor. Hendricks hits like a truck, has great wrestling, is physically very strong.
> Conor lands some kicks and gets grounded, easily. GSP also lands his jab at will and overpowers him whenever he wants. GSP was physically superior to everyone he faced minus his first matchup with Hughes.


In some ways I would agree with you, but I believe Hendricks found the blueprint for beating GSP. Sure he has great wrestling but he doesn't have great boxing. He has power but no particular great skills or speed or accuracy. What he did was get his jab off simultaneous to GSP, and this took away GSP's most effective weapon, the weapon that sets up everything he does - the thing that singlehandedly beat Kos and Diaz. I remember Diaz saying after he got hit a couple times with the jab he couldn't get into his striking game at all. 
Without his jab I feel like he's half naked, his double leg isn't nearly as easy to launch and complete - thats why Hendricks was able to catch him with the knees coming in and rock him because he couldn't come in easily behind his jab as usual.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> In some ways I would agree with you, but I believe Hendricks found the blueprint for beating GSP. Sure he has great wrestling but he doesn't have great boxing. He has power but no particular great skills or speed or accuracy. What he did was get his jab off simultaneous to GSP, and this took away GSP's most effective weapon, the weapon that sets up everything he does - the thing that singlehandedly beat Kos and Diaz. I remember Diaz saying after he got hit a couple times with the jab he couldn't get into his striking game at all.
> Without his jab I feel like he's half naked, his double leg isn't nearly as easy to launch and complete - thats why Hendricks was able to catch him with the knees coming in and rock him because he couldn't come in easily behind his jab as usual.


I don't think there really is a Blue print for GSP.

GSP is an evolver. The GSP that/if/when comes back will be a different GSP that fought Henricks.

But even if its the same GSP, he still ruins Conor.


----------

